# Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

*Okay...new avatar so no one will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

<---------New Avatar from today's training with wheels shown for proof that I do really have a pair!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Damn dude, you look even bigger than the old avatar.

I know you don't think so, but you are very close to the physique you showed us. Very ripped bud.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Ya bro your Def ripped.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Will find out tomorrow when I get back to campus. Will be hitting the DEXA Scanner so I'll know exactly where I am.


----------



## DF (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

I like the new avatar more than your old pic.  Again very impressive.  Ever though of doing some masters competitions?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Damn cash as always I'm more and more impressed with your physique. Your diet you posted the other day Plus this photo just shows how much knowledge and dedication, not to mention some pretty kick ass genetics, you actually have. You're the man bro. Good shit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

cash is ripped!Good work brother!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*



Dfeaton said:


> I like the new avatar more than your old pic.  Again very impressive.  Ever though of doing some masters competitions?



No I'm done with any form of competing. I never really enjoyed the getting up on stage thing myself.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

cash out...you better not blink bro...cause I wanna fuck!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*



Cobra Strike said:


> cash out...you better not blink bro...cause I wanna fuck!



So big man, I am very much spoken for at this time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

lmfao!!baha


----------



## Hurt (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Looking great cash, as always...but you knew that!  How tall are you man?


----------



## bleachx (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Lookin sexy brother!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

I'm going to post a pic soon, just so we can see a starting point. I first have to find the part of this forum that is furthest away from Cash's avatar!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no one will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*



Cashout said:


> <---------New Avatar from today's training with wheels shown for proof that I do really have a pair!


So they are your training wheels?

(God I'm funny!)


----------



## grind4it (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Wow! Very symmetric. Brother you have done a wonderful job of shaping your body. My hats off to you. 
You have an amazing diet, work ethic and are reaping the rewards of years of dedication. 
You sir are and inspiration!


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Now those are what I call "calves"..  If you don't mind what is your routine?


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

damn cash!! you look sick brother! one day I hope I can get in that kind of condition at about 265-275 lol
what are you weighing??


----------



## Jada (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Cash u look official brother !


----------



## Cashout (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*



corvettels3 said:


> Now those are what I call "calves"..  If you don't mind what is your routine?



4 sets of heavy standing calf raise on a smith machine  315 X max cut to 225 X max cut to 135X max - max reps typically start out in the 20s but by the 4th and final set they are getting down to 10 reps per drop.

Followed by 3 sets of seated calf raise dropping from 225Xmax cut to 185Xmax cut to 135Xmax

That is it. Simple and to the point.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*



traviswyliedime said:


> damn cash!! you look sick brother! one day I hope I can get in that kind of condition at about 265-275 lol
> what are you weighing??



Got DEXA scanned this afternoon...

183.6 pounds (up from Feb by almost 4 pounds!)
Bodyfat = 7.7% (down from Feb by almost .7%)


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

shit that is crazy!! what are your goals?? maintaining that or trying to get a tad bigger with lower bodyfat???


----------



## Cashout (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*



traviswyliedime said:


> shit that is crazy!! what are your goals?? maintaining that or trying to get a tad bigger with lower bodyfat???



I really can't get any bigger - I'm pretty much at the very limit of my genetics right now.

So, I work to maintain my current level of muscular development and keep my bodyfat between 6%-8% all year.

I'm 42 years old. I quit competing and cycling ASS almost 20 years ago so there is no reason for me to use gear anymore.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Okay...new avatar so no will doubt that I actually do have a pair of wheels too...*

Gezzz Cash!!! you no longer usee AAS???  waooo


----------

